# Harness Pictures??



## Freedom (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone.

I want to make a harness and am having problems finding a good quality picture of a simple goat harness. 


Can someone post a picture of one that works well? I would sure appreciate it. A lot of the catalog pics on the net are just a little far away to be able to see just what is going on with the harnesses. 

How does the harness stop a cart if it has no tongue?

I have a very advanced book for making horse harness but just seems like a lot more hardware than will be nessary for a little goat... not talking about pulling 1000's of lbs :lol: 

I am a full time Leathersmith so I think a good picture is about all I will need to design off of.

Not sure if I want to pull a wagon/cart/plow?? Is there a big difference in the harness type for each.?? I might like to run a two-goat harness if this works out for me.

I used to drive big Belgiun Draft horses so I am familiar with the big collar harness and tug system used for them but this seems pretty complex for my little goat.

We will probly just play around the yard with a wagon or a sled.

Thank you for any help.
Wes


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Wes,

try www.harnessgoats.co.uk

and some time ago there was a written instruction with pictures of how to sew a goat harness to find on goatweb.de (I think) - this harness needs some improvement but it was the basic of my harnesses here (some additional padding, etc.)

If a harness is supposed to stop a cart it needs to have breeching.

The Harness Goat Society in England often drives the goats without traces, attaching the harness directly to the shafts (when driven single).

You can cut back on some straps, etc. of a horse harness but you'll need:

breast collar, a strap to hold the breast collar up (goes over the neck), saddle (padded), belly strap

if you use breeching:
rein up strap, trace carrier, breeching,hip straps and lazy straps (to connect with the shafts for stopping).

You could also use a false breeching between the shafts.

Traces if you want to drive a team or a single "correctly".

I hope I got all the terms right.....

For plowing I would use a collar harness - see the one picture on the harnessgoats.co.uk


----------

